

Ask HN: How to handle small collections? - cpr

Does anyone have any good idea of how to handle small collections? We have a $700+ invoice which is now several months late, and they have no intention of paying, apparently.<p>Taking them to small claims court would not be cost-effective, plus they're in a different state, etc.<p>Does anyone have experience with "reasonable" collection agencies for this kind of very infrequent collections? Or a better way entirely?
======
bks
A client of mine does this and then posts to social networks. Amazing how a
little public shaming gets you back in line...

[http://www.ridingmagazine.com/riding_onlinemag/rm_badstandin...](http://www.ridingmagazine.com/riding_onlinemag/rm_badstanding.htm)

------
euroclydon
My grandfather had great luck with official sounding, strongly worded, legal
type letters. Unfortunately I can't provide you with any of the wording, but
you should first google for this type of letter and find examples to get the
general feel. Then do a little more research to see if the letter can be
tweaked to reflect the laws of their state.

The best case scenario is that you have a lawyer friend who coud write and
send this for you, but if you don't, it will have to originate from you.

Please avoid all threats or any actions which could scare off future
customers. $700 isn't that much in the grand scheme of things.

There was a thread on here a while back where folks debated the merits of
outright defacing a deadbeat customer's site with porn, etc. versus
introducing a slight (deniable) bug, versus doing nothing. I think the most
professional thing to do would be nothing (other than the letter I mentioned
above) if you aren't willing/able to take them to small claims court.

~~~
matdwyer
Make a letterhead with a bunch of last names on the top "Jackson, Firth, &
John" and send the letter. Don't write that it is LLP or office of law or
anything as that can be misrepresenting, but just make them think that it
could be real...

